# FEIE question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

you can't use the FEIE for foreign pensions right.

TIA 
Bernie McKenna


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Correct - the FEIE is for "earned income" only (meaning salary, wages and similar).


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

thought so but just wanted to check.

Thanks again

Bernie


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

To expand on the point, even contributions into a pension plan by your employer are not considered earned income - unless it is a qualified plan (which it won't be if it is a foreign plan). 

So neither pension distributions, nor contributions are considered earned income


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I kind of figured that but thought what do I know about this stuff so figured I'd ask you guys.

Thanks again

Bernie


----------

